# "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup - 8th Nov 2008, 11:30 AM, CP



## hullap (Oct 28, 2008)

The guys who came were

Me
kalpik
nitish_mythology
harryneopotter
ilugd
anujsaini
kumarmohit
Plasma_Snake

Photos
*photos-1.getdropbox.com/i/l/aY8O3isGBl_MKDT8om6_mBvAaEgQManXN1eT1CvrzHs#1
from left to right:
nitish, Me(my hair was messed up ), anuj, kumarmohit, some random uncle 




*photos-4.getdropbox.com/i/l/Oww8M_3jHS3gz6TmF9EZbBKDb1OHFghWtcFpYPTKZ9g#4
from left to right:
some girl , harryneopotter, plasma_snake, ilugd, kalpik(lol, too thin. dont ban me for laughing ), another random uncle 




*photos-2.getdropbox.com/i/l/v3UU88ti9-mb5xy-ZQdc-qi95W1CQvUaTlGDp7zhlDE#6
clockwise from top left:
ilugd, plasma_snake, nitish, anuj, harryneopotter, kalpik, kumarmohit, Me


			
				IRCC!!!! said:
			
		

> <QwertyM> loludonkey, an account of the day?
> <QwertyM> what all happened, etc
> <QwertyM> people are curious
> <loludonkey> it was boring lol
> ...



Full res pics: *lin.cr/7zu (click on the save *floppy* icon next to image name to get full image)

Pics courtesy Nokia N82


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

^^ U have missed me  

anyways I am in US ...so will be missing ..call me next time


----------



## ilugd (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

please suggest a time too. By the way, there is a sahana hindi translation sprint at sarai on the same day. I might have to go there.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

@hullap : thnx for counting me in ... i will be there for sure.

@ilugd : can u tell something more about this "sahana hindi translation sprint" ??


----------



## ilugd (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

@harryneopotter : *groups.google.com/group/sahana-localization/t/382bb6b1875e0c1e


----------



## hullap (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

Guys, i think we should postporne it to 8th november (saturday).
not many guys interested for not it seems


----------



## karmanya (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

ooh can we do this on the 9th instead? i have my kvpy exam on the second


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

OK Men Count me in as well!  I wanted to go to NP, lenovo service center but I can postpone that!

I can make it on 1 Nov and Rajiv Chowk is the best option.


----------



## hullap (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

^ is it possible on 8th or 9th?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

FInally an initiative by hullap.. cool!
Might be attending..Saturday(8th) suits me the most!! ( Will have to travel all the way from Noida to CP) 


Ps: If its on 1st or 2nd.. I wont be able to attend!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

@Hullap,at your service sir!

Anyday till 2nd Nov is not a problem for me.
I will catch up with Hullap first and then we'll head to CP.

I also gotta go to Nehru Place to get a AMD 4870.


----------



## hullap (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

so i need some of you mod guys there to add a poll

When should the meet be held?
a) 1st nov
b) 2nd nov
c) 8th nov
d) 9th nov


----------



## nitish_mythology (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

Anyone from Noida or East delhi??? I will love to have some company!


----------



## kalpik (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

Poll added. nitish, you can tag along with me if i come. Im not sure yet, will confirm 

P.S: Can we keep it at Nehru Place? Any good food joint nearby?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*



kalpik said:


> Poll added. nitish, you can tag along with me if i come. Im not sure yet, will confirm
> 
> P.S: Can we keep it at Nehru Place? Any good food joint nearby?



Sure kalpik..lemme know..
Nehru place is a good idea!! I will support Nehru Place. Guys what do you say? There is a McDonalds near the main market I suppose.


----------



## hullap (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

i can come as long as delhi metro does there 
does metro goto nehru place?


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

metro doesnt go even near nehru place ......

C P is the best option in my opinion .....
and i dnt mind any day except sunday ....


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

woah make it any saturday or sunday, just not weekdays.
and I am fine if I have to come to NP but I would prefer CP.


----------



## hullap (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

i too would prefer CP


----------



## mehulved (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

Have 2 meet ups


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

^ werent u a mod ?? wat happened ??


----------



## ico (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

Well, my dad has gone to Hong Kong/Beijing for some conference/seminar, if he comes back on 3rd, then I can look forward to be with you all on Saturday.  Otherwise, if he comes on 8th, then I may not be able to come.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*



harryneopotter said:


> ^ werent u a mod ?? wat happened ??


He resigned


----------



## nitish_mythology (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

Maybe we should have an another pole for deciding the place!


----------



## ilugd (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

connaught place seems good. Nehru Place is too kinda rushy. However if the members are planning to do some shopping etc while there, then Nehru place is good. I don't think there is a mcdonald around Nehru place.

So who all will have a problem with 8th? It seems to be the one with the most votes?


----------



## hullap (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*



ilugd said:


> connaught place seems good. Nehru Place is too kinda rushy. However if the members are planning to do some shopping etc while there, then Nehru place is good. I don't think there is a mcdonald around Nehru place.



dude mcdonalds sucks
kfc pwns it

whytf has kpower voted?
mods please remove votes from the guys who have not posted in the thread or who dont live in\around delhi


----------



## nitish_mythology (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

If you plan to go to kfc then I will have to stay hungry!!
Pure veg here guys.. I dont even have egs!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

KFC is good for non-veggies but veggies need McDonalds to eat their Vaishnu Bhandara(Veg-Burger).
I think we should go to McD.Both veggies and non-veggies can feast there.


----------



## ico (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

What about Nirula's.......Its Chicken burger is anyday better than McDonald's and it has also got a hell lot more to offer than McDonald's.......

I think we've got Nirula's in Connaught Place.....


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

guys ... i am an eggiterian .... so no non veg for me be it KFC or McD ... so please choose the spot accordingly ...


----------



## ilugd (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

easier to talk over french fries than chicken guys. I am for Mac Donald.


----------



## ico (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

Nirula's FTW.....


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

So wat is the date/time/place as of now.


----------



## hullap (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*



nitish_mythology said:


> If you plan to go to kfc then I will have to stay hungry!!
> Pure veg here guys.. I dont even have egs!



oh didnt know veggies will be coming too
btw, if my friends come for a party or something, and 1 of them is veggie, my mom makes all veggie food, so i think we should sacrifice our carnivorous tastes for one day 

BTW, now we should decide on the timing,
please close the poll

Me and Kumarmohit want like 11:15-11:30AM 



kumarmohit said:


> So wat is the date/time/place as of now.



8th / 11:30 / CP
BTW, updated first post


----------



## ilugd (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

i was at sarai for a giss workshop and about 50% of the people were veggies. we were short of veggie stuff till i agreed to take a non veg. Anyway, time and place look good.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

11:30 sounds good to me too! Im pretty sure ill be able to make it on 8th, but ill confirm by Thursday/Friday.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

Reaching CP by 11:30 from Noida... Hmm... I will come if Kalpik is coming along....else chance are a bit bleak..


----------



## kalpik (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

Ill let you know nitish, have your phone number. Btw, if people are comfortable with it, please PM me your mobile numbers so we can co-ordinate 

BTW, i was at CP today  Could have kept the meet today too


----------



## Hustlerr (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

Hey guyz can i join too ??
Just saw the thread now 
Was busy around whole week !!


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*

u r most welcome dear ....anyone can join .....

I am in too .... so whom should i PM my cell number ??


----------



## kalpik (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*



harryneopotter said:


> u r most welcome dear ....anyone can join .....
> 
> I am in too .... so whom should i PM my cell number ??


PM hullap and myself.


----------



## hullap (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: "Official" Digit Delhi Meetup 2008*



anujsaini said:


> Hey guyz can i join too ??
> Just saw the thread now
> Was busy around whole week !!



added your name, BTW, i was just about to pm you about this thread


----------



## ash (Nov 2, 2008)

Do you guys meet often or is it an "occassional one, not to be missed"


----------



## hullap (Nov 2, 2008)

ash said:


> Do you guys meet often or is it an "occassional one, not to be missed"



the latter


----------



## ash (Nov 2, 2008)

Would like to join. BTW Digit's 'official' Delhi address is right there in CP.


----------



## hullap (Nov 2, 2008)

cool, please tell us your name



kalpik said:


> BTW, i was at CP today  Could have kept the meet today too


i was too, went for GIR


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 2, 2008)

I have college in the morning. I'll see if I can make it in the afternoon. Will tell you guys if I will be coming or not.


----------



## karmanya (Nov 3, 2008)

whew, this should be my 3rd visit to CP


----------



## kalpik (Nov 3, 2008)

Umm.. Just one request.. Can you people also add your Age in the first post? I'm 23.

I've added the age of all people i knew.. Please rest of you post here, so that hullap or myself can add that to the first post


----------



## hullap (Nov 3, 2008)

I need someone to get a laptop. We need to share some warez


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 3, 2008)

Bu hu hu...why didn't anyone organize it 2 months back in delhi....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 3, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Umm.. Just one request.. Can you people also add your Age in the first post? I'm 23.
> 
> I've added the age of all people i knew.. Please rest of you post here, so that hullap or myself can add that to the first post


I'm 15 years old



hullap said:


> I need someone to get a laptop. We need to share some warez


I'll be bringing some DVDs filled up to the throat with the P-rated stuff.Yeah!


----------



## hullap (Nov 3, 2008)

gxsaurav said:


> Bu hu hu...why didn't anyone organize it 2 months back in delhi....



i had my exams then


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 3, 2008)

hullap said:


> I need someone to get a laptop. We need to share some warez



* Raaabo slaps hullap around with a large trout!


----------



## Faun (Nov 3, 2008)

lolz


----------



## hullap (Nov 3, 2008)

it would be really fun if u came


----------



## karmanya (Nov 3, 2008)

If anyone wants the last couple of episodes of house season 4 and 5 or heroes season 3 (1-7) I can bring those along.
Im 2008-1992=16 right now.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 3, 2008)

Err.. Please keep all discussions related to piracy away from this thread.


----------



## hullap (Nov 3, 2008)

So, who'll bring a laptop?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 3, 2008)

I'll try.


----------



## hullap (Nov 3, 2008)

You said u didnt have one


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 3, 2008)

My Dad has one.I'll try to bring that along with me.  
Please bring your Arch config file


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 3, 2008)

Haanji Bhailog, tell me once again the Time and Venue of the meet, is it necessary that if coming to Nehru Place then u HAVE to buy something 'cause I just bought my rig from there last month. All I need is some fans, which I was planning to buy later on.
just tell me the venue, time and purpose of the meet. BTW I live in Yamuna Nagar, hope someone knows about it. It will take me almost 4hours to get to Delhi by Bus!


----------



## kalpik (Nov 3, 2008)

The venue is CP. Though i *might* go to NP after the meet, so if anyone wants to go there, he can tag along with me. Also if anyone's from east delhi, you can come with me to the meet


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 3, 2008)

Where exactly in CP? Is Metro available for that place from Kashmiri Gate I.S.B.T ?


----------



## neogen (Nov 3, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Where exactly in CP? Is Metro available for that place from Kashmiri Gate I.S.B.T ?



Yes, you can catch metro to CP from Kashmiri Gate.


----------



## hullap (Nov 3, 2008)

W00t this thread is getting better with each post. 
Some mod edit & correct the first please.


----------



## ico (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry, I may not come. Dad didn't come to India today.........


----------



## hullap (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## Faun (Nov 4, 2008)

:/
__________________
EOTW Contest
Winner:
Hullap For: *tinyurl.com/5bctzo


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 4, 2008)

OK, I'll confirm by Thursday. BTW what's against the dude's name on the first page of the thread? Their age?


----------



## kalpik (Nov 4, 2008)

^^ Yes.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 4, 2008)

So should I tell mine or do u know it already?


----------



## kalpik (Nov 4, 2008)

Do tell! We don't know


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 4, 2008)

dude ... i am 22 ... not 23 ... how did u got the idea ? did i ever told my age somewhere ??


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 4, 2008)

Too bad i'm in Kota so can't come


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

BTW, what u guys do at these meets ? Just sit and eat or what ?


----------



## hullap (Nov 4, 2008)

we share *stuff*


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

^lolz. Coz I MIGHT be coming to Delhi with dad.... not fixed yet. I have vacations till 10th.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 4, 2008)

Bhai log mujhe pehle hi bata do ana kisliye hai? Kahin main buthhi chuk ke aaj joon khali haath hi aur phir pahunch k pata chaley ki kuchh saathh bhi lana thha.


----------



## hullap (Nov 4, 2008)

Arre. Hum vellapanti karenge


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 5, 2008)

Phir theek hai, usme to main Xpert hoon!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

lolz... i aint coming to Delhi .


----------



## ilugd (Nov 5, 2008)

dudes. why on earth do you need the age? i am still a child inside. anyway it is 25. 
Also this is the first gettogether i am coming to. So if any of you calls me uncle, I will run away.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 5, 2008)

Heh.. I wanted the age as i wanted to be sure that im not gonna be the uncle there hahahaha.. Now we know who will be the "senior" citizen at the meet


----------



## ilugd (Nov 5, 2008)

I will bring my boss with me then. He has bald head, gray hair and white moustache. And he has a lappie.


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 5, 2008)

I will get the laptop, may be  I wll take it to Lenove service center at NP from there. Its DVD RW is toast and needs to be changed. BTW you removed my name. please add it and my age is 24.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 5, 2008)

Well mine is 90% at GO, just need my Dad's consent(read CASH) My age is 22 and for phone number, kisko dena hai?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^o_0 , you are 22 ?? I thought you are 17 o_0


----------



## kalpik (Nov 5, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> I will get the laptop, may be  I wll take it to Lenove service center at NP from there. Its DVD RW is toast and needs to be changed. BTW you removed my name. please add it and my age is 24.


Good! I wanted to go to NP too! How will you be coming? If not by private transport, you can tag along with me 



Plasma_Snake said:


> Well mine is 90% at GO, just need my Dad's consent(read CASH) My age is 22 and for phone number, kisko dena hai?


You can PM your phone number to hullap and myself.


----------



## hullap (Nov 5, 2008)

ok guys,
Pizza Hut (group order)
or
McD (single orders)


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey guys, post some pics of your meet if possible .


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ nice suggestion ..uncle din and nucleus meeting has any pics posted in their meeting thread ??


----------



## kalpik (Nov 5, 2008)

We'll definitely post pics! Btw hullap, im in for pizza hut


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 5, 2008)

Me too.Pizza Hut would  be great!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 6, 2008)

McD to bahut khaya hai, I'm too in for Pizza Hut.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 6, 2008)

Yea., Pizza Hut should be fine.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 6, 2008)

Yaar I am not sure if I'd be able to come or not.Got an appointment with the Doc on 8th


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 6, 2008)

@pathik ... r u cming too ??? I thought u were from Mumbai .....

I havent tried Pizza hut yet .... hope its good ....


----------



## kalpik (Nov 6, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Yaar I am not sure if I'd be able to come or not.Got an appointment with the Doc on 8th


Appointment at the very same time of the meet? You can come a lil late! 



harryneopotter said:


> @pathik ... r u cming too ??? I thought u were from Mumbai .....
> 
> I havent tried Pizza hut yet .... hope its good ....


Nah he aint coming! He just a habit of poking his nose everywhere 

And OMG! I cant BELIEVE you haven't been to pizza hut EVER!


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 6, 2008)

I am not much of an outgoing guy, i mean i dnt have much party-type friends ..and akele jaane ke kya fayda ?? ... though i like FOOD very very much ... shayad kabhi program nahi bana Pizza hut ka ... so let it be Pizza hut ... i should give it a try too


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 7, 2008)

Well me too no big social person but when it comes to like minded geeks 'n freaks I'm all up for it. BTW how much time wud it take by metro from ISBT(Kashmiri gate) to Rajiv Chownk. Is Rajiv Chownk a valid Metro station or is it CP metro station? Will i need to switch trains if I come by Metro? Although my real elder sister works in Delhi I wud still prefer Delhites for directions.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 7, 2008)

It will take max 5-10 mins from ISBT as there are only 3 stations in between, and from where will u be coming to ISBT ... coz ISBT to Rajiv Chowk is on Underground Track ... so if u will be coming from the Overhead Track..than u have to switch to the underground one. If u r coming to ISBT by other means (like bus etc) then u have to pick only one 1 train from the underground track to Rajiv chowk (Rajiv Chowk is the name of the CP station.) 

If u say .. then i can meet u at ISBT itself coz i will be coming from the Elevated Line and will change to the underground line at ISBT.


----------



## neogen (Nov 7, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Well me too no big social person but when it comes to like minded geeks 'n freaks I'm all up for it. BTW how much time wud it take by metro from ISBT(Kashmiri gate) to Rajiv Chownk. Is Rajiv Chownk a valid Metro station or is it CP metro station? Will i need to switch trains if I come by Metro? Although my real elder sister works in Delhi I wud still prefer Delhites for directions.



Rajiv Chowk and CP are synonyms dude. 

It will not take more that 10-15min from Kashmiri gate to CP but keep in mind rush at CP is overwhelming.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 7, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> It will take max 5-10 mins from ISBT as there are only 3 stations in between, and from where will u be coming to ISBT ... coz ISBT to Rajiv Chowk is on Underground Track ... so if u will be coming from the Overhead Track..than u have to switch to the underground one. If u r coming to ISBT by other means (like bus etc) then u have to pick only one 1 train from the underground track to Rajiv chowk (Rajiv Chowk is the name of the CP station.)
> 
> If u say .. then i can meet u at ISBT itself coz i will be coming from the Elevated Line and will change to the underground line at ISBT.


Well by the way u tell it, sounds bit complicated but what the hell, will do it anyway. As for u and me meetin' at ISBT, what time do u think u'll be there 'cause if I take a 5:30 AM bus from my town I'll get to ISBT by 9:30 to 10AM.


----------



## neogen (Nov 7, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Well by the way u tell it, sounds bit complicated but what the hell, will do it anyway. As for u and me meetin' at ISBT, what time do u think u'll be there 'cause if I take a 5:30 AM bus from my town I'll get to ISBT by 9:30 to 10AM.



5:30AM  where in do live exactly? Must be awful far from Delhi.


----------



## hullap (Nov 7, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Well me too no big social person but when it comes to like minded geeks 'n freaks I'm all up for it. BTW how much time wud it take by metro from ISBT(Kashmiri gate) to Rajiv Chownk. Is Rajiv Chownk a valid Metro station or is it CP metro station? Will i need to switch trains if I come by Metro? Although my real elder sister works in Delhi I wud still prefer Delhites for directions.



me and anuj will come together, we can pick you on kashmiri gate station 
we should reach it by 10 50


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 7, 2008)

its not much complicated as i may have sounded in my particular post ..
Actually .. At ISBT ..there are two tracks .
1. Elevated/Overhead Track called as Line 1 -- Connecting Rithala and Dilshad Garden.
2. Underground Track called as Line 2 -- Connecting Delhi University and Central Secretariat. 

Rajiv Chowk is on Track 2 i.e. Underground Track ... so if u r coming to ISBT by bus .. then u have to take only one train at the underground station From ISBT to Central Secretariat coz Rajiv Chowk is before Central Secretariat. 

Hope its easier to understand now.
I can be there at 10 AM if u need some company coz other will arrive a bit late around 11 o clock ...


----------



## kalpik (Nov 7, 2008)

So what's the final place at CP where we will meet? Nitish will be coming along with me. Hullap: join IRC..

Oh.. BTW, i think ill get a discount on Pizza Hut  I get one in Noida at least! Should get in CP too


----------



## hullap (Nov 8, 2008)

Me hnp and anuj in train


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## ilugd (Nov 8, 2008)

Stuck with an unforeseen engagement. Will have to miss the meet guys.


----------



## hullap (Nov 8, 2008)

7 people together. Waiting for snake


----------



## ash (Nov 8, 2008)

where are you folks? went looking to Pizza hut, which has moved to M block CP


----------



## hullap (Nov 8, 2008)

why didnt you give anyone your no?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 8, 2008)

Just back from the meet... w8ng for pics to b posted!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

^^Yup... do post them.


----------



## hullap (Nov 8, 2008)

updated first post


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 8, 2008)

Cool.
Describe a bit about the meet hullap.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

hullap said:


> updated first post



Nice dude. Nice Metallica shirt too .


----------



## hullap (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 8, 2008)

*Apologies*


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 8, 2008)

its ok .... ur bad luck that u missed it


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 8, 2008)

Kya karun,health first


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 8, 2008)

After seeing the pics I realized, ZOMG I was dressed almost as a Panda too, Black and White and my other characteristics like Big and Fat have also been confirmed by the guys, Help! I don't wanna turn animorph into a Panda, yet!   On the topic, after Hullap,kalpik,ilgud and Nitish left for NP, we i.e. harry, me, kumarmohit and anuj stayed back for a while just ranted about few stuff like bikes 'n babes 'n usual stuff and then finally departed to our individual destinations. I reached ISBT back at 3 PM and  my home at 9 PM.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 8, 2008)

I reached Home about 5.15 PM .... the day was great ..but cld have been better if we could have shared Kalpik's treasure


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> After seeing the pics I realized, ZOMG I was dressed almost as a Panda too, Black and White and my other characteristics like Big and Fat have also been confirmed by the guys, Help!


seal of approval by the bear


----------



## Hustlerr (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey Hullap
Tell ur yesterday's incident  to these guyz, when u were trying to cross the CP Park's Grill
"That's so funny ROFL "

No offense though


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 9, 2008)

Well its all up to Hullap, if he wants to tell he can, we won't spill the beans.


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 9, 2008)

Is it just me or the photographs are not posted yet?


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 9, 2008)

^Wow....congo dudes...
Nice photos

@kalpik, u r too thin yaar; kuch...kuch lete kyoun nahi??


----------



## Hustlerr (Nov 9, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Well its all up to Hullap, if he wants to tell he can, we won't spill the beans.



Even i won't spill the beans 

Just telling how funny the incident was


----------



## ilugd (Nov 9, 2008)

The resolution of the incident was funnier still.  . Had a pretty tough time trying to keep a straight face.

And yes, hullap. No offense at all. Happens to all of us some time or the other.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 9, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Is it just me or the photographs are not posted yet?


Check the very first post of the thread, they've been uploaded there.


----------



## neogen (Nov 9, 2008)

ilugd said:


> The resolution of the incident was funnier still.  . Had a pretty tough time trying to keep a straight face.
> 
> And yes, hullap. No offense at all. Happens to all of us some time or the other.



Sounds like hullap committed a awful faux pas.  

Must be quite an embarrassing one.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 9, 2008)

Let ur imagination run wild folks, untill its revealed by Hullap himself.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 9, 2008)

OOPS i missed it. nyways, next time!


----------



## kalpik (Nov 9, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Is it just me or the photographs are not posted yet?


I just added full res pics to the first post. It also has a few other pics not in the first post  Lemme know if you have trouble getting the full size pics.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 15, 2008)

Now I would like to meet the mumbai people!


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Nov 17, 2008)

Guys I missed it...when is it happening again?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 17, 2008)

^^
Not in near future I guess.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 12, 2009)

hey why not again arrange another meetup me and only girls if there are some in this forum


----------

